# iHobby Expo



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I didnt see to much on the Expo so I thought I would put a few pics i took at the show. If I did it right the pics should be of the 4 gear drag cars, the Hurst joker cars with flames, Scooby do Van and Monster trucks. The Monster trucks are the MR-1 trucks but AW is planning on bringing out 6 new bodies next year.
Enjoy


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

*iHobby pics maybe*

hopefully it worked


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

last try before i ask for directions


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess I need to start saving some coins!!! Gotta have them drag cars...Thanks for the pics...RM


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

No pictures of the R10 and 908?

have AW bought the rights to the Marchon line then? We did hear J.Lloyd was going to bring that line back under the Strombecker name but that was a couple of years ago...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Was there an Ihobby AW car on sale this year?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Did they say what bodies they were thinking of offering for the Marchon Monter chassis?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

docsho said:


> last try before i ask for directions


hi, anything on the release of the 1966 tv show bat mobile yet????

Bubba 123


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I am not sure what the R1 or the 908 is but Tomy had the two new cars there, along with packaged individual indy cars with the new paint schemes. They told me the cars should be available some time just before x-mas for the porsche type cars and the indy some time in Jan.

There was no show car offered by AW this year. They said that they were so busy that by the time they tought about it, it was to late. There were no brochures either, just a few flyers on the models. 

I didnt ask about whether or not they bought out MR-1, and the sales rep didnt say what the bodies would be. I didnt get a release date on the batman set but I did get a couple more pics of the batmobile and joker car.

The one pic is a little out of focus but you can make it out.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I tried to make the pics smaller hopefully it worked


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess I did get a release date on the batman set look at the pics of the Batmobile


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That mystery machine looks cool!! Bummer the autofocus goofed on the Jokermobile. It locked on the writing on the ornament and threw it off for the car. I'm also a bit sad the Scooby set is on 4 gears, but ya can't have everything. Thanks for the pics!


They are really on a limb with the scooby set, by the way, because the Mystery Machine is pretty much a solo run. They might be able to make something else with that body, but they'll have to be creative. Maybe a Grateful Dead set with the van and the Hearse?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

With a mini smoke generator you could do the van from "Fast times at ridgemont high"....

*snicker*

DUDE!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> They are really on a limb with the scooby set, by the way, because the Mystery Machine is pretty much a solo run. They might be able to make something else with that body, but they'll have to be creative. Maybe a Grateful Dead set with the van and the Hearse?


AW could hire our very own Bob Zilla. I'm sure he could come up with some interesting variations of that van...


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very nice, the batmobile in white looks cool!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Both Batmobiles turned out pretty well on the 4-gear. Gotta agree with Marko, it looks very cool in white. Seems somehow sacrilegious, but you can't argue with cool.


----------

